# 1kg roasters



## benjbob

Hi everyone,im going to be upgrading to a 1kg roaster within the next year or 2 and want a bit of advice on which one would be best to go for. Would have to be electric (unfortunately) iv all ready taken into consideration of environment in where its going to live, safety, neighbours etc etc this is purely on consistency, performance, life span etc of the actual roaster. Iv seen reviews on the 1kg gene and looked at afew other but if anyones got some real rock solid recommendations and advice id love to hear it


----------



## johnealey

pop over to the thread "its that time of year again" in the roasting section for lots of info and there is also a thread on another 1kg roaster, the bullet, both of which should answer a lot of your questions.

John


----------



## coffeebean

I use a 1kg Toper Cafemino and have found it to be very reliable and consistent. If you PM me your email address I can get a quote sent to you if you are interested in importing one. Andy


----------



## DavecUK

Or you can buy a stock (available immediately) Dalian Amazon from Bella Barista , cheaper and IMO much better (and cheaper) than the Toper...I had a toper for 2 years.


----------



## coffeebean

Not used a Dalian so can't comment on it - it's fairly new, it's Chinese and it may well be cheaper but I speak as I find and my Toper has served me well for 8 years and has not missed a beat. Other than replacing the element a couple of times, I have had absolutely no problems with it and it gives consistently good results.


----------



## benjbob

Thanks guys, ill look further into it, i posted that whilst on hol so can have a reet good rummage around now in information. Just tbought id see if anyone had some good info on any thank you







!


----------



## Coffeejon

benjbob said:


> Thanks guys, ill look further into it, i posted that whilst on hol so can have a reet good rummage around now in information. Just tbought id see if anyone had some good info on any thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Don't forget the Aillio Bullet R1. I have now put 10 or so 1kg roasts through it, very pleased with the results. If you want something less old school (like replayable profiles) my money is with the Aillio.


----------



## benjbob

I was looking at the allio bullet originally but they haven't put them into full production just yet but it was on the cards as would be easier to use in the place i am now


----------



## Coffeejon

benjbob said:


> I was looking at the allio bullet originally but they haven't put them into full production just yet but it was on the cards as would be easier to use in the place i am now


Probably be in full production end of year. Its also only 1500watts, so perfect for home & i would of thought cheaper than the other 3. Cheers


----------



## benjbob

Theres another 1 to the list


----------



## Jason1wood

When time permits and I move into roasting, think the Dalian is top of my list.


----------



## DavecUK

Jason1wood said:


> When time permits and I move into roasting, think the Dalian is top of my list.


Unfortunately I would think once BB sell the last of their existing stock, 1 or 2 roasters left, then new orders will be quite a bit more, as they are paid for in dollars and the margins are thin.


----------



## benjbob

Thats a bugger but still i knew it was a intro price from what i read. Its just being in that right financial point at that time really well for me anyway


----------



## Jason1wood

Yeah I'm the same. Been thinking for a while about roasting but not that into it to lay down 3k ATM


----------



## DavecUK

Jason1wood said:


> Yeah I'm the same. Been thinking for a while about roasting but not that into it to lay down 3k ATM


It's an awful lot of money to lay down, I agree....I got 2 roasters a CBR1200 1Kg and a Dalian Amazon...lots of money wrapped up in those. I guess for me the way I look at it is; I can use the roasters for 5-10 years+ and then probably sell them to get most if not all of my initial outlay back. In the unlikely event I don't..who cares, life is too short to worry about it.

When I bought my first Toper 1kg, they were a LOT cheaper then they are now and I probably could have sold it used for the same money I paid for it (which in fact I pretty much did after owning it for 2 years)!


----------



## benjbob

If your going to own it for mentioned 5-10 years 3k really doesnt seem that much, if your break down over those years.


----------



## Jason1wood

I agree it doesn't, but some people don't have 3k just floating around!


----------



## johnealey

For a tenth of the price of a dalian you can dip your toe in the water with a Gene cafe 101, excellent way to find out if for you or not and if you power control them become quite a capable smaller roaster.

Just a thought.

John


----------

